# Cwc Chronograph



## bernardofeio (Aug 21, 2005)

hi

I've been reading the forum and since I'm looking for some information about military watches...

Iâ€™m looking for a cwc Chronograph with the Valjoux 7765. new they are a bit over my budget. do you know anyone that is selling a used one?

what do you think about the "new" quartz cwc chronograph? I know that it's a quartz but my first idea was to buy a solid watch to substitute my every day watch in me travels... one more question about this watch.

what is the history about it is not water resistant like the previous cwc chronograph?

b regards from Portugal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bernardofeio said:


> hi
> 
> I've been reading the forum and since I'm looking for some information about military watches...
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum.

If you are looking for a pre-owned CWC Chronograph you could place a request in the wanted section of this and other fora.

The quartz CWC will be of the same build quality as the mechanical, so I wouldnt worry that it will be in some way inferior. I am aware that there is a seller saying that the quartz CWC is "splash-proof" and not water resistant. In fact it is my understanding that the quartz chronograph is water resistant to 3 ATM (30m) the same as the mechanical version.

Just a word of warning; 30m water resistance essentially means the watch is only splash-proof, it should not be used for swimming. The CWC chronographs are after all watches designed for pilots, if they are in the water I guess that lack of water resistance will be the least of their problems


----------



## bernardofeio (Aug 21, 2005)

hi

thanks for your answer.

Iâ€™m buying a watch to substitute my heuer carrera during my trips/expeditions. I always need a watch to navigation purposes but the carrera is a bit expensive to carry... the CWC will do and I can be a bit more neglective with it. I decided for the quartz instead of the mechanical so I donâ€™t have to thing about it.

b regards and thanks again


----------



## bernardofeio (Aug 21, 2005)

One more thing:

Does any one have information about the MOD Defence Standards for quartz chronographs?

b regards from Portugal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good choice in my opinion.

The quartz chronographs fall under 66-4 Part 5.


----------



## bernardofeio (Aug 21, 2005)

The quartz chronographs fall under 66-4 Part 5.



←
​


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Bernard I made a mistake

Chronographs were originally specified under Defence Standard 66-4 Part 2, however this standard was cancelled in 1990 and not superseded. The implication of this is that there is no longer a defence standard for wrist chronographs.

I am not sure what the implications are for this, presumably individual services or units can specify their chronographs, perhaps a military watch expert can help .... Foggy??

If you areinterested in finding out more about Watch Defence Standards a couple of enthusiasts have produced a CD with all the standards present and historical ... you can find information here:

http://home.earthlink.net/~modguide/modguide.html


----------



## bernardofeio (Aug 21, 2005)

hi

can I find the Defence Standard 66-4 Part 2 in other place beside the CD?

some on line stores say about the CWC chronograph:

" It has been developed to keep in line with the latest Ministry of Defense (MoD) specifications, which require the watch to have a twelve hour elapsed timer rather than a 10th second elapsed timer...."

there are no specifications? or they are just sending dust to the eyes?

b regards


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bernard the MoD only produce Defence Standards when its needs cannot be met by current civilian or military standards.

So just because there is not a DStan for quartz chronographs doesn't mean that the watch isn't a military watch; perhaps a DStan is no longer required.

CWC do have contracts with the MoD with the other version to yours (the one with the 1/10th second sub-dial) which is not available to the public at present. It is possible that your newer version with the 12 hour subdial will ultimately replace the current military issue model.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

bernardofeio said:


> I've been reading the forum and since I'm looking for some information about military watches...
> 
> Iâ€™m looking for a cwc Chronograph with the Valjoux 7765. new they are a bit over my budget. do you know anyone that is selling a used one?


I don't know if it has to CWC for you, but O&W (available from RLT amongst others worldwide) do several military-style chronographs with the 7765 which are quality swiss watches but cheaper than the CWC (Â£300 vs. Â£400 new)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Bernard,

Here is my CWC quartz. Its a cracking good watch. I think if you were looking for a daily wearer then don't let the quartz movement bother you. Its a very accurate Swiss Ronda movement. If, however, you were also looking at it from an investement point of view then you probably will be better off looking for a used or NOS Valjoux piece.










I'm not too bothered with quartz and best of all, I bought mine brand new. I'm sure I'll get many years of good service from it. Its not a cheap watch but it is very well made. I cannot fault mine at all


----------

